# Freeware HTML-Editor?



## SebastianB-Photo (3. April 2014)

Hallo! Ich suche einen Freeware-HTML-Editor - also eine Alternative zu Dreamweaver. Kennt ihr da eine gute Alternative? Wenn ja, dann bitte hier posten!

MfG
Sebastian

PS: Sollte es einen Vergleichbaren Thread schon geben (hab jetzt keinen gefunden) dann bitte zumachen!


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (3. April 2014)

Da reicht der Editor von Windows. Damit kannst du HTML-Dateien ohne Probleme öffnen, verändern und speichern. Hat allerdings keine WYSIWYG-Funktion. Wenn du sowas willst, ist NVU nicht schlecht. Wobei du sämtliche CSS-Infos besser in eine eigene Datei auslagerst und nur im Header wieder verlinkst. Wie´s geht, findest du hier.
Einige Office-Programme "können" Dateien auch als HTML ausgeben - der Code ist aber dann grottenschlecht. Deinen Code kannst du hier überprüfen - je weniger Fehler da gefunden werden, desto höher ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die Seite in vielen aktuellen Browsern richtig angezeigt wird.


----------



## SebastianB-Photo (3. April 2014)

Vielen Dank Paulebear!  Das hilft mir schon mal weiter!


----------



## Leandros (3. April 2014)

Atom, Brackets, Sublime Text, Vim

Ich würde dir nicht Empfehlen Notepad zu nutzen.


----------



## Rho (3. April 2014)

Das kann ich nur Unterstreichen. Vor allem Sublime Text hat es mir unter Windows angetan.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (3. April 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Atom, Brackets, Sublime Text, Vim


Kannte ich bis jetzt noch nicht.


Leandros schrieb:


> Ich würde dir nicht Empfehlen Notepad zu nutzen.


Wenn man nur mal schnell was ändern will und weiß was man tut geht´s damit schon gut. Für Anfänger aber eher ungeeignet, stimmt.


----------



## Rho (3. April 2014)

Ich sehe keinen Grund, warum man sich das Leben unnötig schwer machen sollte, ob  Anfänger oder nicht.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (3. April 2014)

Ich empfand Änderungen/Ergänzungen per Notepad/Editor einfacher als per WYSIWYG-Editor. Gewünschte Zeile aussuchen, kopieren und wieder einfügen. Grade bei Galerien sehr fix und praktisch, wenn ein paar neue Bilder eingebunden werden wollen. Kenne auch Leute, die nur per Editor Seiten erstellen und pflegen. Ist wohl Geschmacks- und Ansichtssache.


----------



## Leandros (3. April 2014)

Wer arbeitet denn auch mit WYSIWYG editoren?


----------



## SebastianB-Photo (3. April 2014)

Also ganzer Anfänger bin ich ja nicht mehr, ich habe schon Vorwissen, aber leider kein Dreamweaver mehr. ^^
Zu Notepad kann ich nur sagen, dass es 
a. seit Office 2010 (oder 2007?) nicht mehr Teil der Office Suite ist,
b. für mich vollkommen uninteressant, weil nicht benutzerfreundlich.


----------



## Leandros (3. April 2014)

Guck dir meine genannten Vorschläge an.


----------



## Rho (3. April 2014)

SebastianB-Photo schrieb:


> Zu Notepad kann ich nur sagen, dass es
> a. seit Office 2010 (oder 2007?) nicht mehr Teil der Office Suite ist


 
Notepad hat mit Office nichts zu tun. Das war schon immer (so weit ich zurückdenken kann) Bestandteil von Windows.

Abgesehen davon kamen ja schon einige, sehr gute Vorschläge von Leandros.


----------



## turbosnake (3. April 2014)

Sublime Text würde ich einfach mal vorschlagen, wobei Leandros das schon getan hat.


----------



## Leandros (3. April 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Sublime Text würde ich einfach mal vorschlagen, wobei Leandros das schon getan hat.


 
Ist halt nur keine Freeware.


----------



## turbosnake (3. April 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ist halt nur keine Freeware.


 Ist Shareware, aber er kostet nichts. Wenn man aber genau ist entspricht das er nicht den Anforderungen das TEs. 
Nebenbei frage ich mich wer dafür bezahlt.


----------



## Leandros (3. April 2014)

Nein. Sublime Text ist keine Shareware. Sublime Text kostet $70. Schon immer.


----------



## Rho (3. April 2014)

Allerdings kann man ihn beliebig lange testen.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Nebenbei frage ich mich wer dafür bezahlt.


Ich war schon ein paar mal kurz davor.


----------



## turbosnake (3. April 2014)

Ich weiß das es eine kostenlose Version von Sublime Text 2 gibt, da das Teil auf den Schulcomputer läuft . Da wird niemand 70$ für ausgegeben haben.
Das es einen kostenlos Download zB bei Chip gibt bestätigt das nur Sublime Text 2 - Download - CHIP


----------



## Leandros (3. April 2014)

Ja, man kann aber nur ST2 / ST3 stable testen. ST3 alpha / beta builds kannst du nur mit einer gültigen Lizenz nutzen.
Ja, ST2 ist die alte Version. Die ist Free, das ist Richtig.


----------



## TempestX1 (3. April 2014)

Alternativ zu Notepad wäre auch Notepad++
Da wird dann der Text passend eingefärbt (Syntaxhervorhebung) und hat weitere Features.


Notepad++ Home > Homepage von Notepad++






SebastianB-Photo schrieb:


> Zu Notepad kann ich nur sagen, dass es
> a. seit Office 2010 (oder 2007?) nicht mehr Teil der Office Suite ist,
> b. für mich vollkommen uninteressant, weil nicht benutzerfreundlich.


Notepad ist kein Officetool sondern gehört zu Windows und ist ein reines Textprogramm. Du verwechselst das wohl mit Frontpage (war bis Office 2003 enthalten) und das würde ich keinem Empfehlen, da es (jedenfalls damals) ungültigen Code produziert hatte (Hat zwar etwas angezeigt, war aber nicht richtig HTML Standard konform).


----------



## Festplatte (4. April 2014)

Ich kann mich nur anschließen, warum nicht das gute alte N++?


----------



## Leandros (4. April 2014)

Weil es weitaus besseres gibt.


----------



## Eco_F83R (4. April 2014)

Aloha 

Ich arbeite seit Jahren mit Proton. Eigentlich auch "nur" ein Texteditor: klein, schnell, kostenlos und Hervorhebung diverser Sprachen sowie HTML, CSS, PHP in HTML, ...

Gruß,
Eco_F83R


----------



## rtf (7. April 2014)

Ich arbeite seit längerem mit Aptana Studio 3. Es ist kostenlos und unterstützt html, css, Javascript und vieles mehr.


----------



## VikingGe (7. April 2014)

Ich hab ja sogar unter Windows Kate installiert, obwohl der noch nen ganzen Rattenschwanz an KDE-Abhängigkeiten mit sich rumschleppt. Bietet speziell für Webentwicklung zwar keine wirklich besonderen Features, aber eben Syntax-Highlighting für fast jede Sprache dieser Welt, ein paar nette Eingabehilfen (Wortergänzungen, automatisch schließende Klammern etc., so man das denn aktiviert), ein eingebautes Terminal, eine beliebig teilbare Ansicht, einen Dateibaum statt ner Tab-Leiste, die man spätestens mit 10 offenen Dateien vollkommen vergessen kann, und ein paar Plugins, die einem hauptsächlich mit compilierten Sprachen wie C++ oder aber XML-Dokumenten das Leben einfacher machen, Regex-Support beim Suchen und Ersetzen sowie einen Haufen konfigurierbarer Tastenkürzel.

Sicherlich alles keine revolutionären Features und es wird wohl in der Windows-Welt ähnliche Programme auch außerhalb von KDE geben (und spätestens vim kann das auch alles, aber den mag ich überhaupt nicht (nein, auch nicht emacs)), aber so im Vergleich mit Notepad++ und Konsorten sind das Welten.


----------



## Raphixx (10. April 2014)

SebastianB-Photo schrieb:


> Hallo! Ich suche einen Freeware-HTML-Editor - also eine Alternative zu Dreamweaver. Kennt ihr da eine gute Alternative? Wenn ja, dann bitte hier posten!
> 
> MfG
> Sebastian
> ...


 
Ja und zwar den auch von Adobe abstammenden Adobe Edge Code CC (Link)


----------

